# Affair of the Placards



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2005)

The Affair of the Placards, the promulgation of Reformed literature throughout Paris on the night of October 18, 1534, was a turning point in the Reformation of France, and signalled severe persecutions against French Huguenots to come, as well as leading to the flight of John Calvin from France to Switzerland.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Oct 17, 2005)

Sounds like fun to me...lets get to printing. WOW this would really wind up the fundy Baptists, the church of christers, the Methodists....and many others too numerous to mention. 

I am definately IN!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 17, 2006)




----------

